# IT RUNS!!!!  1/2-Scale Essex Caloric Engine



## littlelocos (Jun 7, 2014)

It's Official:  The 1/2-scale Essex Caloric Engine (Stirling-cycle) I had at our booth at the Cabin Fever Expo is running.  The final pieces of the puzzle came together last night with the installation of a stainless-steel-wool-filled regenerator in place of the original displacer piston.  Today, I've been working on the patterns and hope to have them to the foundry the week of June 16th.

A video of the engine running can be found on our public facebook page at:
http://www.facebook.com/littlelocos

See photos attached.
Enjoy,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
www.LITTLELOCOS.com
www.facebook.com/littlelocos


----------

